
Aliens vs. comet junk: Nasa scientist weighs in on Oumuamua debate - fraqed
https://www.cnet.com/news/aliens-vs-comet-junk-nasa-scientist-weighs-in-on-oumuamua-debate/
======
rbanffy
All this fails to take into account Oumuamua not only changed speed, but it
also changed direction. If someone's goal is to go from A to B, you don't want
a meager gravity assist that'll add a dozen light-years to the distance you
travel.

So, if you are driving from Santa Clara to Sunnyvale, it's not a great idea to
first drive to LA to get a faster car, and then drive to Sunnyvale. In fact,
it'd be faster to walk.

